# Hello



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, its been awhile. I've been very, very busy of late. I decided to drop by and let you all know I was still kicking. I hope everyone including all the hedgies are doing good.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## padawanslacker (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm guessing you're a fellow Star Wars fan.  Hello, and MTFBWY!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

HEEYY!!! 
long time no talk!
How is Bandit? 
I had to sell tanuki  
And now I cant contact the girl I sold her to..

We missed you!!


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks.  I finally got my new computer. Bandit is doing really good. He's changing colors a little. Appears to be getting his winter coat. He has a little brother named Loki now. He's a biter. Loves to bite your ankles and behind the legs. Not to mention he can jump like he has a spring on his tail.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha awuh cute!

PICS


----------



## Darth Vader (Sep 8, 2008)

I'll post some pics as soon as I figure some of this digital camera stuff out. I took a bunch of pics of them at christmas.


----------

